# Carolina Skiff Vs Mod Jon



## Sam8fish (Jul 30, 2017)

So I already have a 14' mod V jon that I used to use for bass fishing back when I lived in MN, well I moved to Morehead City NC a little over a year ago and although I have a kayak I really want something to get back onto the flats without the hassle of loading and unloading a yak after my arms are already shot from a days paddling. Ive noticed the J14 and J16 are pretty popular in my area for the flats and bays and that would really be my ideal route but as a broke college student its hard to invest in another boat when I already have one back home. Would the jon be fine for the flats and some light inshore fishing (on calm days of course) If so I would love to hear of any mods that could be helpful. Im already planning on removing the carpet and replacing with fiberglass non skid or possibly some sort of fiberglass and seadek combination to make rinsing down a bit easier. Ive attached some photos to hopefully give yall an idea of what im working with. Any input is very appreciated.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

leave it alone and throw some paint on it.....any serious mods will cost u more than the boat is worth... 
I had a sears gamefisher yrs ago and did the same mods your boat has now and it worked great
Enjoy it


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

^What he said. You also live an a great area for duck hunting if you're interested. You could use that boat for both and it would do well.


----------

